# low cost workable CNC router



## Varghese (Oct 4, 2010)

I am interested in making a low cost CNC machine mainly for making wooden plaques with Bible words and short Christian messages to propagate the good news of what God the Father has given to us through Jesus Christ our Lord and Master. Salvation is free for those who believe in Christ, who has died for our sins. Their life after deth will be in Heaven with Father, Son, and angels.

These plaques are to given out at very low price even free in special cases so that many can afford it and start a new life. So I want to make a medium bed size machine in wood frame made by my self, and all metal parts, software (CAD CAM) and electronic items purchased from reliable stores with installation and usage instructions at reasonable prices .

With your large membership, I hope router forum will be able to guide me through various stages of making successfully to the finish. 

Thanks

Varghese


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Varghese said:


> I am interested in making a low cost CNC machine mainly for making wooden plaques with Bible words and short Christian messages to propagate the good news of what God the Father has given to us through Jesus Christ our Lord and Master. Salvation is free for those who believe in Christ, who has died for our sins. Their life after deth will be in Heaven with Father, Son, and angels.
> 
> These plaques are to given out at very low price even free in special cases so that many can afford it and start a new life. So I want to make a medium bed size machine in wood frame made by my self, and all metal parts, software (CAD CAM) and electronic items purchased from reliable stores with installation and usage instructions at reasonable prices .
> 
> ...


Varghese,

I would love to help you with some recommendations, however you didn't give me enough information to accurately assess your needs.

First off, You indicate you plan to make the machine. This actually makes the choices simpler because you can make exactly what you want. 

The first thing you need to determine is the size of the cutting area you would like. A table top machine will generally be slow and small. Larger stand up router will tend to be bigger, faster and more expensive.

Regardless of what size you want, you must also consider the cost of tools, bits, software and electronics in your budget. A good CNC machine can be built for about $1500 - $6000 depending on your choices.

I built a Joes CNC 4x4 Hybrid as my second router. I initially spent about $2000 not counting the software. I probably now have at least twice that amount invested since I love to tinker and add new features. 

So before I can give you good recommendations I suggest you decide on the minimum and maximum size machine you have room for and also your budget comfort zone.

Bill


----------



## KevinE (Apr 12, 2012)

For those small plaques you may be better off simply purchasing a machine used. You can get the 2'x2' and smaller sized machines for $3000 or less brand new. There is a company called Shark CNC that makes one. Sometimes building one yourself can cost actually cost more then what you can buy one for. Also look in to the carvewright if your plaques are small. New ones cost under $2000.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Not sure how much you are willing to spend, or how much it would cost to ship to India, but for what you need I would put my money on Microcarve MV3. It has a 11"x9" cutting area which would be great for plaques. All you would have to do would be to add the electronics.

Microcarve is well respected on the Zone, and he even gave out the plans on his discontinued model and their are tons of info in this thread to help you build it yourself: microcarve MV2 plans & files .


----------



## Varghese (Oct 4, 2010)

Dear Mr. Bill
Thank you for your prompt response.
After considering the pros and cons of big and small machines I have decided to have a medium size machine of about 20" X 40" bead size, with chain drive. After examining the few offers I have received, I feel that since I have a Bosch router and jig saw I will make the frame in wood and assemble the CNC with the kits and drawings supplied by kit manufacturers. 
One supplier who has impressed me is the BULD YOUR CNC by CNC machine and fabrication technology for cottage industry. Please give your valuable opinion on their
CNC machine, and the credibility of the supplier.
Thanking you
Varghese.


----------



## Varghese (Oct 4, 2010)

Dear Mr Paulo,

Thank you for your prompt response.
After considering the pros and cons of big and small machines I have decided to have a medium size machine of about 20" X 40" bead size, with chain drive. After examining the few offers I have received, I feel that since I have a Bosch router and jig saw I will make the frame in wood and assemble the CNC with the kits and drawings supplied by kit manufacturers. 
One supplier who has impressed me is the BULD YOUR CNC by CNC machine and fabrication technology for cottage industry. Please give your valuable opinion on their
CNC machine, and the credibility of the supplier.
Thanking you
Varghese.


----------



## Varghese (Oct 4, 2010)

Dear Mr. Kevin

Thank you for your prompt response.
After considering the pros and cons of big and small machines I have decided to have a medium size machine of about 20" X 40" bead size, with chain drive. After examining the few offers I have received, I feel that since I have a Bosch router and jig saw I will make the frame in wood and assemble the CNC with the kits and drawings supplied by kit manufacturers. 
One supplier who has impressed me is the BULD YOUR CNC by CNC machine and fabrication technology for cottage industry. Please give your valuable opinion on their
CNC machine, and the credibility of the supplier.
Thanking you
Varghese.


----------

